# Box Store Bands?



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I am new to this game and have not shot with many different types of bands or tubes. I am curious what the difference is with the Daisy YELLOW tubes on the F-16 and the other tubes/bands recommended on the forums?

Why do the experienced guys dislike them?

What do they compare to with home built tubes?

I am a Fly Fisherman and know there is a big difference between a $30.00 rod and a $350.00 rod, but I don't have the skill to cast the $700.00 rod to its full potential.

I am wondering if that is the case with slingshots as well?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can tell you first hand about the Daisy F-16 tubes.

I have a whole bunch of slingshots I have made using the Daisy frame, and it is a good one. The tubes on the other hand are just about useless, they are very, very heavy to the point of being unusable. I use them to cover forks and the like, IMHO they are good for nothing else.

With a sling shot the power source is of extreme importance and pulling power has very little to do with the speed at which the rubber retracts, In general the smaller tubes are much more efficient, of course depending on the ammo weight. That is why you see guys using thin bands for speed and small tubes for speed. In general it is better to use two thin tubes/bands instead of one thick one.

There is a host of info on this subject, and I am learning from the folks on this forum who have MUCH more expertise then I ever will.. Check out the threads that Henry from Panama has done and the immense amount of work that went into his writings and findings. Also check out the threads that Charles has done ,,, he has forgotten more than I'll ever know about sling shots !

There are a host of other very, very knowledgeable folks here and they will be more than happy to help.

I hope I did in some small way.

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

If you want good cheap bands I reccomend trumark and If you want cheap flats pick up golds green gym bands at walmart but daisy tubes are terrible.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Bell14 said:


> If you want good cheap bands I reccomend trumark and If you want cheap flats pick up golds green gym bands at walmart but daisy tubes are terrible.


Yes, like Bell14 said, Trumark tubes are pretty good, much better than Daisy tubes, that is for sure IMHO.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

alright, heres my opinion. if youre going to stay with buying the tubes from the box stores, they mostly sell the ones you dont want to buy, such as the following:

the yellow daisy tubes= are worthless. the pull is very discouraging and hard on your arms and the makes it hard to maintain a steady hand, which can lead to a errant shot.










any of the red bands from marksman with or without the magnet pouch are mediocre at best. quality of tubes leads to early deterioration, cracking on the tubes. pouch is too uncomfortable, for me at least, with the magnet in it.

















the best ones on the market for now, are the ones sold by trumark, which can be easily found in sporting goods stores such as big 5 and sports authority. all three last for a good long time. i have some of the red tapered ones on a slingshot that are still going strong after close to 3 years of use. if your just starting out, id suggest either the normal pull or the red tapered bands. the black ones are good for some heavier ammo, easier to shoot once you build up some strength, a steady draw and aiming .










one of the things i like to do with any of these bands after the bands break, is to re-use the pouch for a gypsy tab attachment. which all that the pouches from the daisy yellow tubes is good for, aside from covering up the wire frame as wll has said up above. these are my opinions on the tubes available in box stores/sporting goods stores if you decide to go this route before trying other things, such as thera band tubing or bands, rubber bands and other forms of latex.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the reply's. I have been building a few basic ones over the last few weeks. I did band them up with thera band blue. My boys and I will be giving them a good testing Christmas morning. I did cheat and play with them while they were at school (just to make sure they were safe) lol. I intend on ordering some tubing this week though. I have also purchased some TBG locally and will be banding mine up with that as well.


----------

